# Gaslow and Autogas in Spain



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I believe that one month ago, Spain changed its gas delivery points to a new standard, although no doubt some will still retain their old equipment. I discovered that there can be some problems obtaining the new adapter. I ordered mine today from Gaslow who should have a new supply next week.
Having just fitted two 6kg Gaslow bottles, does anyone have ideas about how long they should last between refills with hot water and some cooking as their main use.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If you search for it someone has done the calculations. I think I read it yesterday, sorry do not remember where. 

If you want to be sure of an adaptor Autogas 2000 in Thirsk have them in stock. Also be aware that gas is a bit scarce in Spain, you can find a list of filling stations here too, Alan.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks erneboy
I had been unaware of the change of adapters until a Gaslow agent came to fix a leak in my system. He said they had sold 100 last month and were awaiting new stocks, which was confirmed when I phoned Gaslow to order mine. I am a bit puzzled when some people refer to autogas supplies at fuel stations, which I am aware of and other (?) supplies in some cities. 
I must say that carrying three adapters in a 'united' Europe, suggests a lack of communication somewhere.
Previously I had a large underfloor tank which got filled every other year, so I am interested to learn anything that will make our Gaslow experience to be a good one.
Alan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

In Spain most LPG filling is done at dedicated gas sites, only a few are at petrol filling stations. I have provided a link to the list, which as far as we know is complete, as you can see Spain is not very well served so some planning may be needed. Here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Gas

Alan.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This is great news to me! I checked several months ago on another site, which listed just 20 gas points, which I was still able to work around. It would seem that Gas, in Spain, is at last being recognised as a commercially viable product. I guess the Dutch, with their gas powered vehicles, have finally made the difference for they can be very persuasive when it comes to motoring matters, so thank you very much erneboy for your input, it is most appreciated.
Alan


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi although its been reported that one or two stations in Spain have changed to the new Euronozzel, (Malaga for instance) I would be surprised if they all have.

As this is a Eurowide thing, I suspect garages will only change when they renew their equipment.

Olley


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks olley
However, as expansion seems to be the latest game in this saga, I felt that having the option of the 'right' fitting, could give me some advantage, if and when the gas situation begins to look critical. The wrath of ones partner, balanced against the cost of an adapter is a non-contest.
Alan


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Ref. this "Euronozzle"?, the post says that it will be Eurowide. Does this mean tha a new gas nozzle has been introduced by Brussels, and we will only need one adapter, or, has Spain just changed theirs. I cannot believe that Spain would be the first country to adopt a new standard, that is the perogative of the UK. :roll: :roll:


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Just back from Spain and when filling up with gas at Repsol Granada Im all ready with my fitting which I have used all over Portugal and lo & behold I did not need it . It was the same twist fit as in this country.I also got a leaflet of all Repsol gas stations in Spain including co-ordinates,very useful


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I filled up in Malaga on the 6th April before going to Morocco. 36 days of use in Morocco and to return to the UK and at most I have used only half of a tank. The calculations referred to are in the Members Guides forum >here< When I next go out again I will be refilling the tank and I'll post exactly how much I used.

The 36 days was a mix of overnights with and without electric.

peedee


----------



## Gonediving (Feb 24, 2007)

We filled up at the Repsol gas station in Murcia at the end of April. Hubby had a couple of adapters with him ready to use and they were not required. Hours of opening on the gate of the Repsol station seemed to be consistent with what was listed on the Repsol website.


----------



## merfy (Mar 12, 2009)

peedee, did Malaga have the new Euro Nozzle only?
i have the "normal" Gaslow adaptors ie 2 of them and hope to fill up at Malaga before our trip to Morocco on 1st June.

thanks - Merfy


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Yes they do but I understand they have an adapter too if you do not have one. 

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Correction, >this post< indicates they do not have adaptors. If you are still in UK suggest you buy one from Gaslow before you leave.

peedee


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Peedee, someone posted a while back that they now have some adaptors. (Not Acme to Euronozzel)

Olley


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Olley, perhaps that is where the confusion in my mind came from  Still best to carry your own if you can. In April access to the garage can still be very confusing through all the road works and the scantily clad ladies were still there. 

peedee


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

RE Autogas in Spain.
I got my new type fitting direct from Gaslow by return of post. That means I now carry 3 adapters but if and when I really need gas I do not want to hope that the supplier has an adapter available for my acme fitting.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> scantily clad ladies were still there.
> 
> peedee


How often are you filling up? daily maybe. :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> I filled up in Malaga on the 6th April before going to Morocco. 36 days of use in Morocco and to return to the UK and at most I have used only half of a tank. The calculations referred to are in the Members Guides forum >here< When I next go out again I will be refilling the tank and I'll post exactly how much I used.
> 
> The 36 days was a mix of overnights with and without electric.
> 
> peedee


I did a further 4 nights on hookup making a total of 40 days mixed camping. I then topped up and it took 12.4 litres to refill it.

peedee


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've never been to Spain with the motorhome, but we are soon!

Do I need something different in Spain from the French connection? I also have another one but I can't remember where I might have used it - probably Denmark?

And should I get an 'old' Spanish and a new?

[Reason for edit - forgot my last question!]


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

JWW said:


> I've never been to Spain with the motorhome, but we are soon!
> 
> Do I need something different in Spain from the French connection? I also have another one but I can't remember where I might have used it - probably Denmark?
> 
> ...


Hi

As far as I know you will be covered for all eventualities with the three adapters illustrated on this page:

http://www.gasproducts.co.uk/acatalog/Gaslow_Refillable_Cylinders___Accessories.html


----------



## Highwayman999 (May 14, 2009)

we filled up near alicante airport yesterday and the little man came out of his hut and filled it for us. Same nozzle as uk!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

cronkle said:


> Hi
> 
> As far as I know you will be covered for all eventualities with the three adapters illustrated on this page:
> 
> http://www.gasproducts.co.uk/acatalog/Gaslow_Refillable_Cylinders___Accessories.html


Thanks for that cronkle - I need to get the Euronozzle to complete my hat trick.


----------

